# Best Player



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Who do u rekon the best player that the Bobcats will get?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Do you mean expansion or NBA Draft?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Either


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm guessing their best player right away will come from the Expansion draft, but their franchise player, or best player in a few years(hopefully) will come from the draft. I'm guessing that player will be Pavel Podkolzine.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Bobcats are not looking for a C in the draft.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

tHE BEST PLAYER the BOBCATS could get is Josh Smith


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

They might try and land Jamison or even Shareef for all we know, the latter being more probable because Shareef has proven his worth by quietly scoring all those points.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I don't think the Bobcats are headed in that direction. Shareef is a good player, but he is not a franchise player (ex: Vancouver-Memphis Grizzlies) The Bobcats are going to build around small contracts and not take risks on large ones the 1st few seasons.


----------

